

Palantir - bsirkia
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/08/14/agent-of-intelligence-how-a-deviant-philosopher-built-palantir-a-cia-funded-data-mining-juggernaut/

======
sebg
duplicate =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6211702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6211702)

